# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  Short .260

## gimp

Anyone gone 20 inch or shorter, and have any speeds on 140gr bullets?

----------


## kiwijames

Not 260 but 0.5mm bigger I have a 7mm08 out of a 19" tube doing 2770fps with 140g NBT.

----------


## gimp

Thanks I guess...

I have a 20" 6.5x47 and 20" 6.5x55 so I can make an educated guess that the .260 would fall somewhere in the middle of those two but...........

----------


## 7mmsaum

Using a 16 inch 7mmsaum

140 BT or AB @3000fps

And one at 20 inches for 3200fps with the same projectiles

----------


## gimp

guys. guys. it literally says ".260" right there in the title.

----------


## Barefoot

Short Barrel 6.5mm Rifle | Sin City Precision

The 260 would be a smidgen slower than creedmoor in the link.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> guys. guys. it literally says ".260" right there in the title.


Yes we saw your problem straight away

----------


## jim160

I have one with an 18"barrel.  Will look for the velocities later.  Havent loaded up to max loads but I have some base velocities somewhere.  Will have a look tomorrow and let you know.
And yes it is for a 260 Rem.

----------


## thedrunkfish

@karl200

----------


## southernman

tagged for Interest as just picked up a finnlight in .260, 20".
 shooting 125gr partions well, and looking at a secondary pill.

----------


## Phill243

I have a standard tikka 260 with 22 7/8 inches or whatever it is . I woulent want a short 260 if you want to make the most out of your 260 leave it long. Better calibres to suit the short setups 308 or 300wsm or something  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## camo wsm

@gimp I'm just reading between the lines that you might be after
A sako in .260  SAKO 85 .260 | Trade Me

----------


## outdoorlad

Gimp, you might be surprised how close the 6.5x47 is to the 260?

----------


## gimp

> Gimp, you might be surprised how close the 6.5x47 is to the 260?


Maybe, I'd expect a little more from the .260 maybe. Have had x47 doing 2800 w 140 though, hah

----------


## gimp

> @gimp I'm just reading between the lines that you might be after
> A sako in .260  SAKO 85 .260 | Trade Me


Cheers but I did something else, now I'm into Fiordland for 6-10 days and might have something shiny waiting for me when I get home

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

the nick Harvey's data is with a 20 inch tube well in the couple of books I have anyway I know that's not the best to believe speeds from manuals how ever they do give you some idea

----------


## rambo-6mmrem

> Maybe, I'd expect a little more from the .260 maybe. Have had x47 doing 2800 w 140 though, hah


my geuess is about the same as 47 yes 47 is a smaller case than 260 however 47 is rated for higher pressure so im thinking it ill near even out give or take be interesting to hear results  mate

----------


## Tahr

> Cheers but I did something else, now I'm into Fiordland for 6-10 days and might have something shiny waiting for me when I get home


That was very mean, really. Now the whole forum is in excited anticipation about what this shiny thing is. It will be stressful for them. Not everyone is on meds like me you know.

----------


## Woody

There was a shiny thing hanging around Jaffa land last night!

----------


## gimp

Doubtful Bruce

----------


## Meathunta

Sorry Gimp, no 140 grain data. Here's some actual .260 Rem data though.

130 grain projectile, 50 grains AR2213sc: 2800 fps in 22" tube, 2500 fps in 16" tube (same rifle)
120 grain projectile, 47.5 grains H414: 3000 fps in 22" tube, 2800 fps in 16" tube

I expect the heavier bullet would be faster with quicker powder in the short barrel.

----------


## gimp

I was reading your old thread full of .260 data on FNH the other day, didn't have much luck with h4350/2209? Seems to be favoured by most for .260, with 140gr mainly though. Decent speeds with a 16", hmm

E yeah 2213sc is probably a bit slow for a 16

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I was reading your old thread full of .260 data on FNH the other day, didn't have much luck with h4350/2209? Seems to be favoured by most for .260, with 140gr mainly though. Decent speeds with a 16", hmm
> 
> E yeah 2213sc is probably a bit slow for a 16


K95 availiable in .260 ?????

I really like the K95 black edition with no open sights

Someone sell me one with 223, 7mm08 and rem mag barrels please

----------


## BRADS

Another convert to the dark side :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GWH

No 140gr data, but i am currently playing with 130gr VLD's, doing 2,900fps with H414 from a 20" model 7 (260 Rem). The numbers look bloody good on the 130 VLD at 2,850+ fps

----------


## Wildman

> No 140gr data, but i am currently playing with 130gr VLD's, doing 2,900fps with H414 from a 20" model 7 (260 Rem). The numbers look bloody good on the 130 VLD at 2,850+ fps


Have you bagged any animals with them yet?

----------


## Wildman

> No 140gr data, but i am currently playing with 130gr VLD's, doing 2,900fps with H414 from a 20" model 7 (260 Rem). The numbers look bloody good on the 130 VLD at 2,850+ fps


Have you bagged any animals with them yet?

----------


## Proudkiwi

> K95 availiable in .260 ?????
> 
> I really like the K95 black edition with no open sights
> 
> Someone sell me one with 223, 7mm08 and rem mag barrels please


Okay, but it won't be cheap.

----------


## GWH

> Have you bagged any animals with them yet?


No, only done one ladder test with them so far. Shot the two whitetail a couple of weeks ago with the 260  but using a 100gr NBT doing 3,250, neither of them liked it much.

----------


## Proudkiwi

> K95 availiable in .260 ?????
> 
> I really like the K95 black edition with no open sights
> 
> Someone sell me one with 223, 7mm08 and rem mag barrels please


Okay, but it won't be cheap.

----------


## gimp

hit approx 2610 so far with 2209 and 140 amax, 19ish inch tube, no pressure yet

----------


## veitnamcam

Nearly 7.62x39 ballistics  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## 257weatherby

> hit approx 2610 so far with 2209 and 140 amax, 19ish inch tube, no pressure yet


What is your twist rate, and what degree of accuracy are you getting?

----------


## gimp

1:8" and .5moa for 5 shots, finnlight, have only tested .5gr increments so far so if it doesn't tighten up further I'll be extremely surprised

----------


## Smiddy

Range looks abit better than that strip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

for sure, only took about 6 months to find a way of actually nailing down joining

----------


## gimp

up to 2705avg today at 1.5gr over book max (2209). Loading long though, 2.92" OAL, .2mm off the lands, and no visible pressure signs - primers still rounded on the edge, consistent increments in speed, no ejector marks, easy bolt lift. Quickload once adjusted for fireformed case water capacity suggests approx 60,000 psi and predicts 2714 fps, the speed prediction is pretty close to right on.

----------


## gimp

accuracy average - seems to be throwing a first round flier on every group today, unless it's my shooting suffering from the horrendous flu I've picked up.


e: didn't have this problem with the Blaser *shakes fist*

----------


## R93

Run an Ackley reamer thru it.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

fuck that

----------


## veitnamcam

> up to 2705avg today at 1.5gr over book max (2209). Loading long though, 2.92" OAL, .2mm off the lands, and no visible pressure signs - primers still rounded on the edge, consistent increments in speed, no ejector marks, easy bolt lift. Quickload once adjusted for fireformed case water capacity suggests approx 60,000 psi and predicts 2714 fps, the speed prediction is pretty close to right on.


up to 303brit ballistics ?

----------


## R93

I will be up in the arvo sometime checking some stuff.
Reckon your bullets might have made it to the target by then?😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> I will be up in the arvo sometime checking some stuff.
> Reckon your bullets might have made it to the target by then?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


if not I might be able to catch up to them and walk them in, I'll be up there too

----------


## R93

Just remembered South island CA Champs start tomorrow.
Range is closed for use till Monday.  Should be okay early morning.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Ah fuck, I'm going down to Haast on Thursday, need to get a load sorted

----------


## Tahr

> Ah fuck, I'm going down to Haast on Thursday, need to get a load sorted


Stop being so self absorbed Gimp. I've asked you a question about your second to favorite calibre on another thread...

----------


## gimp

> Stop being so self absorbed Gimp. I've asked you a question about your second to favorite calibre on another thread...


but which thread

----------


## BRADS

> but which thread


Gunporn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Ah fuck, I'm going down to Haast on Thursday, need to get a load sorted


I head away Monday.  Weather is looking awesome.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> I head away Monday.  Weather is looking awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I head away Monday two and the weather looks shit :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I head away Monday two and the weather looks shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sika or reds?
That's why I go for so long. Bound to get a few days on the hill.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Hope It sucks for all you barstards because I am working  :Grin: 

Na best of luck boys, may the stags fire up and the weather be kind to all.

----------


## gimp

> I head away Monday.  Weather is looking awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Looks shit over the weekend last I checked and I'm going to be stuck in a tent

----------


## BRADS

> Sika or reds?
> That's why I go for so long. Bound to get a few days on the hill.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Red skins at one of highest bivs in our little mountain range.
Going for the week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Red skins at one of highest bivs in our little mountain range.
> Going for the week
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Get into em. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

> Hope It sucks for all you barstards because I am working 
> 
> Na best of luck boys, may the stags fire up and the weather be kind to all.


I'll Keep here and now going for you Cam.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Looks shit over the weekend last I checked and I'm going to be stuck in a tent


LR forecast is pretty good. Not much in the weekend front at all.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

So pressure maxed out at 2730ish fps for 2209, won't say how many grains as it's way over book max (either my chamber is sloppy or my batch of 2209 is slower burning or something). Got a faint extractor mark on the top load I tried, and no speed gain from the load .2gr below, so that's about the top end for my 19.4" barrel & the amax

Have had issues with inconsistent accuracy, a load will group nicely sub-moa for 5 when tested, go back to confirm it and it's shit (1.5moa). Not sure why. Using new un-sized lapua brass, could be that, kinda doubt it though

Am planning on shortening my OAL about .040 from what I've been using and running through again to see if it helps (promising results from testing a few loads with shorter OAL). Also going to try the 142gr SMK. The "first round fliers" I was experiencing seem to be due to the 2.92" loaded rounds not quite feeding the first round in the mag right. Feeds perfectly shortened slightly and no more first round fliers.


Finnlight is much fussier than the R8 for loads, pretty much everything shot one hole with R8, I just picked the fastest load....

----------


## Toby

What speeds do you think you'll get using the 142smk's?

----------


## gimp

Presumably similar to the amax, they're a similar bearing surface length etc and only a tiny bit heavier

----------


## R93

Are you using brass fired in your rifle to get the larger group or are you using new brass to confirm?
Come grab some RL-17 and try a few loads if ya want.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

All new brass... have 200 pieces that I'm working through. Fireformed should be better, but it shouldn't make that much difference... neck tension will be the same with the bushing die I'm using (having measured the new brass) etc.

----------


## gimp

will persevere with 2209 for now, it shows good potential + I prefer to stick with ADI

----------


## 25/08IMP

What speed were you getting with your R8 with the 140grn

----------


## gimp

2745, 20", didnt spend much time doing loads, just ran a few loads through and the fastest one did this for 5 so it was good enough

----------


## 7mmsaum

> 2745, 20", didnt spend much time doing loads, just ran a few loads through and the fastest one did this for 5 so it was good enough


Don't sell that rifle

----------


## gimp

3.39 kg bare

----------


## scoped

142smk probably not the best idea For hunting have you looked at the 130 and 140 vld

----------


## gimp

I happen to have a box of SMK sitting here, unlike Bergers. And the 144gr SMK smokes stuff so presumably the 142 will do likewise

----------


## gimp

Improved. 0.6moa average over 40 rounds (8 different 5 shot groups). Nothing bigger than 1moa. 

Changing to Fed210M and/or not shooting with magnetospeed attached seems to have made a difference. Yet to be confirmed of course.



e: with Amax

----------


## nor-west

Gimp I was getting faster with my Mod 7 in .260 20" barrel. All my data with Brian but pretty sure it was with 3031.

----------


## gimp

Faster than 2700 with 140? Data/QL doesn't suggest that with 3031?

----------


## Tahr

> Improved. 0.6moa average over 40 rounds (8 different 5 shot groups). Nothing bigger than 1moa. 
> 
> Changing to Fed210M and/or not shooting with magnetospeed attached seems to have made a difference. Yet to be confirmed of course.
> 
> 
> 
> e: with Amax


Stop now and go hunting.

----------


## nor-west

I had a heap of 3031 4895 2206 and others I tried but I'm thinking now was with the 130 swift, sorry.

----------


## gimp

> Stop now and go hunting.



I intend to fire approx 20 rounds at the range tomorrow to confirm that it's good/zero/chrono and then go hunting immediately afterward....

----------


## Tahr

> I intend to fire approx 20 rounds at the range tomorrow to confirm that it's good/zero/chrono and then go hunting immediately afterward....



Great, and good luck with the hunt.

----------


## gimp



----------


## 25/08IMP

Great vid what is the brand of bipod looks nice and simple and quick to mount.

----------


## Dreamer

> Great vid what is the brand of bipod looks nice and simple and quick to mount.


Atlas mate. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

Cool thanks

----------

